# Acrylic Fabric



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello

My question is can we print on acrylic fabric with sublimation tehnology? For example I see some white acrylic beanie and think that will be cool if we can print on something like this. Thanx!


----------



## brbpro (May 13, 2008)

acrylic fabric? Not sure on that one But if the beanie isn't too much buy one and try one. I've sone nylon jackets already that turned out ok, press it like a vapor T . Just make sure your have a teflon cover sheet .


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

Does anybody know is Acrylic Fabric sintetic material?


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

Has anyone tried this yet?

Specifically, I'm wondering if I can sublimate on the Yupoong beanies with the CoolMax lining.
They say that they are "100% Turbo Acrylic".


----------



## Mundocious (Jan 28, 2014)

vescera said:


> Hello
> 
> My question is can we print on acrylic fabric with sublimation tehnology? For example I see some white acrylic beanie and think that will be cool if we can print on something like this. Thanx!


Did you ever get a newer on this topic. I have the same question. Thanks


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Why don't you try it and report back?


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

pisquee said:


> Why don't you try it and report back?


I try with no good result, it will not go with heat from press.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We can print acrylic socks with dye sub. 370 degrees 40 seconds Only real issue is colors change, black turns green The rest are OK.


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

I tried to sublimate on a acrylic beanie. This is what happened. LoL


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

hard acrylic plastic works, so I am surprised that fibres don't. Was the hat 100% acrylic?
As for colour shift, could you get around this by making an ICC profile just for printing acrylic fibres?


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

The hat is 100% acrylic (Beechfield B45). The pink and the blue is the same hat.

The tension is totally lost after heat pressing it.


----------

